# Apartado de canales de videos



## Ardogan (Oct 30, 2015)

Buenas, quería proponer hacer un tema exclusivo para recomendar canales de videos (youtube, vimeo, etc) de electrónica.
La idea es no poner solamente un link, sino incluir algún comentario sobre la temática que permita tener una idea de que va la cosa sin tener que ver varios videos para saberlo.
Sería interesante ver este tema progresar tanto como el de apartado de proveedores.

Acá va mi colección de canales de youtube. Separo en castellano e inglés porque normalmente en castellano hay buenos canales pero con poca promoción.

En castellano:


Espacio de César: experimentación con electrónica, química, mecánica, electromagnetismo, tecnología de todo tipo. Me parece uno de los canales que más futuro tiene, porque es atractivo para todo tipo de público. 
https://www.youtube.com/user/anajesusa/videos
Carlos Quinceno: reparación de celulares. Es interesante verlos por el  uso de herramientas y técnicas de soldadura/desoldadura y tips.
https://www.youtube.com/user/servicell09/videos
Todo robótica: empezó hace poquito y lo ví por primera vez en el foro. Por ahora trata de programación en lenguaje C para principiantes y PICs. Principiantes, vayan ahí!!!!
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXamwOKqRVhyfueVGwmIlIg/videos
El Angelito: ok, ya rompí mi premisa, no es de electrónica, pero si les interesa arreglar cosas en la casa y hacer experimentos es indispensable.
https://www.youtube.com/user/canalelangelito/videos
En inglés:
Son legión... ahí vamos


EEVblog: para mí el número 1, tutoriales de soldadura, diseño de PCB, manufactura, comentarios de actualidad electrónica, desarmado y análisis, instrumentación, empresarial (como cotizar, proveedores, modelo de negocio, envíos internacionales). 
No tiene mucho sobre programación, así que si quieren aprender a programar en C o a programar micros, busquen otro.
https://www.youtube.com/user/EEVblog/videos
ElectroBOOM: humor!!!!! mucho humor, si precisás una sonrisa en un día nublado este iraní viviendo en Canadá tiene material único. Qué es esto... el último video es medir la resistencia del ojo .
No solo eso, también podés aprender algo en el camino (tiene varios circuitos interesantes).
https://www.youtube.com/user/msadaghd/videos
Mike electric stuff: diseña para vivir y tiene muchas cosas interesantes de diseño de pcb, manufactura, testeo. También hace desarme de equipos interesantes (electromedicina, consumo masivo, máquina de rayos X de aeropuerto!!!!, largo etc).
https://www.youtube.com/user/mikeselectricstuff/videos
Quantum Leaps: Miro Samek hizo un sistema operativo, mejor dicho framework, de máquinas de estado jerárquicas para sistemas embebidos que corre en 8/16/32 bits. Este canal es el de su emprendimiento, pero algo que no puedo dejar de recomendar para principiantes y no tanto es ver la serie de programación en lenguaje C. 
https://www.youtube.com/user/StateMachineCOM/videos
mjlorton: si van a comprar algún multímetro/osciloscopio y tienen que elegir marca/producto acá pueden encontrar revisión/análisis de multitud de equipos; y más importante, aprender qué parámetros son importantes. También tiene cosas interesantes de energía solar y tutoriales de uso de instrumental.
https://www.youtube.com/user/mjlorton/
Esto por ahora, espero poder conocer más canales en castellano, a ver que recomiendan!!!


----------

